# State Bridge River Access Update - YAY!



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey River Rats, it is with great pleasure I can announce that the State Bridge River Access (located on the east side of CO HWY 131 right before you cross the bridge when driving north), will be open to public use starting the morning of Friday, June 8th.

This project represents an enormous accomplishment for Eagle County Open Space and has involved highly dedicated and professional staff from many departments, as well as many project partners. Of course, the Eagle County Commissioners and the Open Space Advisory Committee deserve enormous credit for allowing us to take the program in a somewhat new direction.

FYI - the site will be managed primarily by the BLM through a Memorandum of Understanding. Camping is not allowed and the property is managed by an on-site staff person (she is new, so be nice to her!). There is significant camping on nearby BLM land. Use of the property requires a $3 fee per vehicle, but if you pay at one of the other BLM sites (such as Radium or Pumphouse) you will not have to also pay at State Bridge River Access.

The contractor has already started mobilizing to Two Bridges River Access (4 miles downstream) and will begin work there shortly. Two Bridges will remain closed to public use during the construction period, which will likely take at least six weeks. Stay tuned on that.

Eagle County will continue making improvements to State Bridge River Access and we are already anitcipating a Phase II at some point in the future. If you like the work we are doing please respond to this thread. I promise, good words do make a difference and I will be sure to print them out and share them. 

Happy boating and see you on El Rio!

Toby Spunk 
Eagle County Open Space 
970-471-6776


----------



## OldFatMan (Jan 10, 2011)

Toby, Thanks to all who have a part in this. Other counties could take lessons from Eagle County. You guys are great!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

This is a great improvement and a wonderful acheivement! Thanks to all who have worked so hard, with foresight, to a growing community. I look forward to spending time (and money!) in Eagle County.

P.S. Perhaps another thread about the nearby camping so this one doesn't get jacked.


----------



## Iraft (Jan 16, 2012)

haven't been up there this year , but pumphouse to state bridge is a run I do a lot, normally. The whole thing sounds awesome and is definitely appreciated !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to take out on a nice ramp, and not get charged a different price each time.


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

Drove by there today. It is looking very nice and I hope to use it soon! Thanks for keeping the status up to date. Great work Eagle County!


----------



## glax (Dec 2, 2004)

*Thanks!!*

Awesome to see Eagle County preserving river access for future generations!!


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

*State Bridge*

Thanks Toby. Much needed improvements and thanks also to the Eagle County Commissioners for their support for these projects.


----------



## hawktoy85 (Apr 18, 2012)

Was up there Last weekend and the site is awesome. Can't believe it has concrete all the way into the water even at these low levels. Looks like there may also be running water to clean off boats. 

Toby, is the $15 BLM annual pass going to work there too?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I can't wait to raft down to State Bridge again! We started taking out at Rancho and missing some of the fun wave trains on the SB section because it was too expensive to take out river left and WAY too far of a carry (plus getting under the RR bridge!) to take our river right.

So stoked! Thanks Toby!


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Have to admit, I'll miss the peace and quiet of floating from Rancho to State this spring in little boats (small enough to take out under the bridge river right) while the ramp was closed....but YAY for getting the crazy guy out of there and making the improvements!!!!!!!!!! I'm curious what "Phase II" might involve???


----------



## nervouswater (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you very much for the hard work Toby. As an Eagle County resident, I know that I speak on behalf of a lot of folks when I say that it is great to see the money from the Open Space Fund going to projects that can be enjoyed by everyone. I am absolutely thrilled to see this type of access secured so that my kids and all other future generations will be able to enjoy such a beautiful stretch of river. Keep up the good work!


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Is anyone even running statebridge? Water is only 282?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

The Upper C isn't running yet - it's a late summer and fall float trip in years like this one with no snowpack.


----------



## Teri_at_BLM (Jun 29, 2010)

*Annual Pass and Camping at State Bridge*

Yes, the BLM annual pass will work at State Bridge. Also, as Toby said, if you bring two cars into Pumphouse or Radium and put receipts on both of them, then shuttle one car to State Bridge, that receipt allows you to park the car at State Bridge.

Eagle County, in agreement with the BLM, has decided not to allow camping at State Bridge this year. We expect a lot of traffic there and we want to see how it all works before we take that step. There is also no State Bridge Concert parking in the parking lot. We appreciate your understanding as we figure out how to manage the property this year.

There is camping in dispersed areas around State Bridge. Unfortunately, the only developed camping is at Rancho, Radium, or Pumphouse.

For any camping, please be sure your fire is *DEAD OUT*! Put water on the fire, stir the ashes, then put water on it again. Never leave if it's smoking. Many fires are caused a day or two later as the wind uncovers hot coals that have been covered with ash. Please also dispose of your cigarrette butts properly and watch your exhaust pipes next to tall grass. We have already had a fire on the road to Radium and I can only hope we make it through this whole season without another.... thank you all for your diligence in this matter!


----------



## CRG (Apr 9, 2004)

*State Bridge Landing*

Thanks for preserving this river access and getting it into public hands. Please - let's all cooperate and make this a good experience for all. Looking forward to the Colorado River being more accessible!


----------



## skipowpow (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Toby and Teri. :grin:


----------



## kevdog (Jun 7, 2007)

Great work Toby!!, do you know when two bridges access will be open for business?


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

*BLM season pass*

If you purchase a $15 season pass from BLM - Kremmling, you do not have to also pay at State Bridge, just have your season pass displayed in your driver side window. If you forget your pass you will have to pay the $3.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I got to use the new State Bridge site last weekend - great job! The cement ramp is a HUGE improvement on that steep bank and paying 3 bucks for my car was way cheaper than the 20+ dollars I'd have spent with the last owner!

Thank you BLM and Toby!


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

*thanks*

Thanks for the kind words, we worked hard on it. Have you had a chance to use our other river access property, Two Bridges? It is about four miles down river from SB.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I haven't been to two bridges yet, but I plan on using that as another take out for longer stretches on my SUP board!


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Toby, I've used Two Bridges several times, and it's AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Any plans to put in a trash can? Or will it remain "pack it in, pack it out"? I wish Summit County Open Space was as cool as Eagle County....


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Annual Parking Pass. Call Kremmling Office next april (pass is good april thru october, when they actually charge money).

Cost will be $20 for the year...ay use will be $5 next year.

New put-ins are the pimp. the older Lady "put-in host" at the State Bridge area is a little PITA (micro manager)....slight price to pay.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

*Reply*

Thanks for the good words, we like making river users happy! 

Two Bridges will not provide trash service. Trash cans in rural areas get hammered by locals who take advantage of it. I want my limited open space funds to go for good stuff like land acquisition and site improvements, not subsidizing local waste management projects. For now you can use the dumpster at SB, but I will be pulling that out in late October for the same reason. Hope that makes sense.

Toby


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

I'm absolutely fine with no trash service - pack it in pack it out is great. That was more of a general wondering, after finding myself literally "holding the bag" when cleaning up after my dog there last weekend


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Speaking of trash - the bear sighting signs around the Upper C are no joke. I saw a round brown bear on the road to Radium about 1/4 mile from the free campground. Also I camped at Radium and during the night my dog woke me up with an alerting bark then I heard the camp host yell at something to get out of here and shoo! In the morning the trash can at the bathroom had been knocked over, I assume the bear came by to check out the campsite. Don't leave food or trash out overnight.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Cool, glad you are okay with the trash situation. The adjacent landowners agreed that trash service would cause more problems that it solves - such as the bear message posted.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

You are all doing a great job, thank you! I was so glad to read a letter today in the Vail Daily thanking Jon Stavney for all his work to make these improvements happen. I wish I got to cast my vote for Eagle county commissioners instead of the imbedded Gasfield county choices here. You set a great example!


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

*thanks*

I will be sure to share your comments with Stavney, he appreciates the positive feedback.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Toby,

Fantastic job on Two Bridges. Excellent boatramp, great parking area for trailers and all in all a terrific facility.

Thanks again,

-AH


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

Won't be able to check it out till next year, but I'm looking forward to it. Awsome to know that Eagle County puts so much effort into improvements like this. Thank you to everyone that made these two sites happen!


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

We've used the state bridge take-out twice and the twin bridges once. They are both lovely and VERY much appreciated - especially the paved boat ramp for trailers. The bathrooms were clean and there is even a changing area at state bridge. 

Providing access to the river is a fantastic use of funds, and I will be purchasing the BLM season pass from now on! No worries about the trash, Toby - we always pack it out regardless.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Jennifer, I appreciate the feedback, seems like folks are generally happy with both sites. 
Toby


----------



## loosecannon (Jul 20, 2009)

*many thanks*

Just wanted to chime in and say thanks to all involved in making this happen. I started running those stretches over 10 years ago commercially (Lakota night vision tour, ha!) and continue to play up there when I can. Great use of open space $.


----------

